# Golden comets dying



## Farmhand23 (28 d ago)

Hello I have been helping out on a farm and I am new to all of this. We recently got baby chickens two days ago (12/15) and our golden comet baby chickens, female, are taking a toll, and I didn’t know if their species was more prone than others or had something particular about them or is anyone experiencing golden comet deaths high in number, if there is anything going on with them world wide/ if we are not the only ones. Or… Any info would help


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm going to assume you all know what you're doing to keep baby peeps healthy during this time of year.

If what they're doing it correct then it would be a good idea to contact the source for the chicks. It has happened in the past that chicks from a hatchery were infected with some bug.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

More info would be helpful. 
Exactly how old were the chicks? What were you feeding them? What were the symptoms? What color was their poop?
Did you see blood in the poop? Were the chicks in a brooder and did you provide them warmth? Were there any environmental factors to cause their death?


----------

